# Battery replacement needed?



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

I had my 2010 Kia Sedona at Jiffy Lube for an oil change and as usual, they tried to sell me more things. One thing they suggested was a new battery. They gave me a printout with Interstate Batteries at the top. It said for battery results, Voltage: 12.49V, Measured: 348CCA, Rated: 660CCA, Temperature: 82 degrees F. 

The car starts fine. Is this something I should be concerned about, or should I wait until I have a problem?

Thanks.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't know.... but I'm going to watch this thread closely.

I've had a battery issue with one of my cars that draws alot of battery after it's off.... known problem with the model.

I took my battery to test at Walmart/ Checker/ Sears/ and Autozone.

I got back two reports of good battery and two reports of bad battery.

So, bottom line, I'm skeptical.

Best

Peter


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

You need 12 volts to start your car. 
You have that based on the "test" results. 
Your fine. 
Once your car starts everything runs off of the alternator which also recharges the battery.
I would also add that you NEVER trust a guy at jiffy lube to diagnose your car. 
They're salesmen, not mechanics.

Btw, , that CCA is an acronym for, Cold Cranking Amps.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

12.49 Vdc? And the issue is?????????????

You might find this link of interest...

http://www.batterystuff.com/kb/articles/battery-articles/battery-basics.html#6

Your battery is 3 years old.....it could fail tomorrow....you might get another 4 years out of it. In most cases they work fine and then just go....very difficult to predict when they will die...

The voltage is fine....what is really happening is that Jiffy lube is more or less proving that they are trying to sell you something you don't need.

If your really worried about it...spend the money on a AAA membership....


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. While I'm used to Jiffy Lube trying to sell more services, they seemed a little more pushy than usual today.

Oh, I'm a 28-year member of AAA. Best money ever spent.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

You don't need a battery based on that data.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

At half cca available hand held testers will say its bad. Could mean a weak battery or its just not charged back up from starting the engine. We never replace a battery based on the hand held testers they are for a quick test if that shows weak it needs to be tested with a good load tester.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

The local battery guru told me if your battery is slow to crank after sitting over night it is probably bad. He said, the best test is a customer filed testing it in the vehicle. Better than any test they can run with gauges.


----------

